
Show HN: Command Line Power User - wesbos
http://commandlinepoweruser.com/
======
drKarl
Mmmm I was going to put my email, then I thought...

1) If it's no spam and free why aren't the videos directly accessible and you
need to put your email??

2) He mentions sublimetextpoweruser.com but the page doesn't exist and a
dnslookup shows there is no such dns record...

~~~
wesbos
It's SublimeTextBook.com - I've corrected it.

I'll use the list to let you know when new videos come out. The videos are
free via email - unsubscribe at any time or use a burner email if you are
really that concerned.

~~~
drKarl
Ok now it seems more legit... Yeah, the content interests me but you know,
there's so many shady websites out there that you have to keep your eyes
open... There's a typo USING Z TO JUMP TO "FRECENT" FOLDERS

~~~
wesbos
Haha - no Frecent is a word :)

    
    
       Frecency:
           Frecency is a portmanteau of 'recent' and 'frequency'. It is a weighted
           rank  that depends on how often and how recently something occurred. As
           far as I know, Mozilla came up with the term.
    
           To z, a directory that has low ranking but has been  accessed  recently
           will  quickly  have  higher rank than a directory accessed frequently a
           long time ago.
    
           Frecency is determined at runtime.
    
    

[https://github.com/rupa/z](https://github.com/rupa/z)

~~~
drKarl
Didn't know that one!

